# Changing the plug on an imported PC



## garyctr (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi all,

Thought I'd make a quick guide for those who wanted to know how easy it is to change the plug on a PC.

Tools required:
Philips Screwdriver
Pliers/Crimping Tool/Stanley knife and a steady hand!

I used the screwfix plug as detailed in 182_blue's PC importing guide here.

Apologies for the quality of the pictures - taken on a phone!

Anyway, the plug on the right needs to be replaced by the one on the left:









You'll notice on the left hand side of the new plug a little screw - undo this and follow the arrows to open the plug:









Next, cut the american plug off the PC:









Push the lead through the hole in the hollow side of the new plug and move down the lead out of the way:









Then you need to cut off some insulation and expose the black (LIVE) and the white (NEUTRAL) wires:









The black (LIVE) goes into the right lower hole - it is marked 'L' on the plug. The white (NEUTRAL) goes into the left lower hole. There is no ground so the top hole stays free. Tighten up the screws in the plug casing to hold the wires in place:









Next, clamp the lead in the clamp and tighten both screws:









Finally, slide the hollow side of the plug up the lead and join both parts together. Use the screw you removed earlier to tighten both parts of the plug together:









That's it! :thumb: Should take no longer than 5 minutes. Hope this helps.

Gary


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

bravo that man, just job that, i have put it on the bottom of my thread too :thumb:


----------



## mc_mikey (Feb 3, 2006)

Top job, Gary.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one :thumb: 

I could have done with that a week ago, but at least it will help the many others who are joining the growing crown of PC owners in the UK


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Good guide bud


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

Icould have done with that guide a few weeks ago, had to search on the net to find out how to wire a uk plug first :wall: 

very useful guide


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Very good, just wa=hat a noob like me needed.


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Ben H said:


> had to search on the net to find out how to wire a uk plug first :wall:


Tut tut tut


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for that...mine should be here friday
________
health store


----------



## RandyGB (Mar 21, 2006)

Cant you just use a plug converter usa to uk ? or am i missing something


----------



## duckson (Mar 23, 2006)

The PC runs on 110V so u need a 110V plug from Screwfix (among other places) so u can run it via the Transformer which then plugs into the UK's 240V mains.

You dont want to plug a 110V PC into a 240V mains now do you? 

:thumb:


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

no you cant, uk is 240v us is 110v

good guide, just used it and fitted my plug


----------



## duckson (Mar 23, 2006)

Actually are you on about something like this:-

http://www.m-99.co.uk/Electrical/240v_Mains_to_110v_AC_Converte/240v_mains_to_110v_ac_converte.html

I guess the PC will draw to much power to be able to use it hence the meaty transformer?


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks garyctr, great little and accuarate guide, new :buffer: 'er works a treat. Myself and L200 Steve are doing my Scooby top to tail tomorrow so should have some nice pics to post :car:


----------



## MrD06 (Mar 22, 2006)

lol took me 9 mintues because I had to go back in the garage to get a posidrive screwdriver


----------



## Rayman (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you just trim the ground wires back leaving them exposed?


----------



## Root Ginger (Mar 22, 2006)

Grounds wires??? There's only positive and negative on the PC as it's double insulated.


----------



## Rayman (Apr 10, 2006)

These bits, the two wires that are the same in the above photo
(Furthest right/furthest left), i know where the black and white bits go, just wondering whether you just trim the other bits down.


----------



## Rayman (Apr 10, 2006)

O ignore the above its just insulation, i thort they where wires too!


----------



## Root Ginger (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, a bit unusual as we're so used to EU style wiring. I really found the US wiring to be of a poorer quality than the UK stuff.

For a start the plastic sheathing (sp) is very rubbery which makes using an auto matic wire stripper like these impossible  









Had to resort to the old stanley knife.


----------



## oxford (Apr 14, 2006)

Bloody fantastic write up this, helped me out doing it while watching the TV tonight !

I am all ready to go for tomorrow evening now. Nice one


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

good guide, many thanks. Christ didnt realise machine was gonna vibrate that much lol, my poor wrist on just firing it up.


----------



## lord trick (May 3, 2006)

Ideal.....just got it in the post...didnt know where to put the wires.....looked on here...and the rest as they say is history...Thanks alot


----------



## Hangover (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks straight forward and made it a 5 fin job


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

wonder how many have wired there pc wrong.....  .

what a difference..:buffer: 

great write up..ta


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

just folLowed the guide spot on thanks


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

banger 115 said:


> wonder how many have wired there pc wrong...


In what way "wrong"?

It doesn't actually matter which way you connect the wires, the original US plug is unpolarised, and the power switch in the PC is 2-pole (so it switches both wires).

See my posts Replacing the power cable on a PC 7424 and Replacement power cables for PC 7424

Nige


----------



## justin666 (Mar 9, 2006)

GGreat guide just changed mine thanks :thumb:


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey guys. My goods from Tooled-up.com arrived and this transformer came with it.
Here is a link to the plug  Draper 110v 16 Amp Site Plug For 110v Machines & Transformers

I havn't got my PC 7424 yet but I want to make sure which wire goes into which.








Here is a picture i took, on the bottom left hole is an L/+, does that mean the LIVE wire must go in? and on the right is a funny shape, I can't type it on the keyboard. Can someone go through this with me?

Thanks


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Ive just done it with a plug from B&Q, i put the black to the L+ and then the white to the other small pin,nothing connected to the big pin. Seems to be working.


----------



## Wobbly Dave (Jun 12, 2006)

I've just cut me plug off!! 
Seriously - thanks for the guide - I only needed it to find out which was live. I used my soldering iron to tin the ends - just coz I can.

Fingers crossed it all works!!


----------



## carl0s (Apr 12, 2006)

Wobbly Dave said:


> I used my soldering iron to tin the ends - just coz I can.


D'oh! You shouldn't have done that 
You should have used bootlace ferrules.

See here for a discussion on the subject.


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

The site plug is Artic Yellow, the EU colour code for 110VAC (RMS). The same fitment in Artic Blue is for 220VAC (RMS). This is used by caravanners.

The cable colour should correspond to the plug. Both are available from B&Q and Maplin.

US plugs -also used in Japan- are called NEMA plugs. Again, there are 110VAVC and 220VAC designs, but no colour external code.

HTH.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I've owned my PC for over three years, and yesterday I finally cut the american plug off and fitted a UK 110v lol


----------



## dogbonnie (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi!
Have you tried this Item? It is a better option than purchasing Transformer and Plug.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Great Guide used it last night to put me 110 plug on.

CheeRS James :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Ta for the quick guide, just needed to know what wire was live. most appreciated!


----------



## c0r54 (Jan 16, 2007)

Splendid and informative tutorial, looking forward to using the PC.

Cheers garyctr


----------



## Gav (Mar 9, 2007)

great guide. there goes the warranty only had it since Monday so waiting for a good day to have me first bash at it.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very handy !
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## vxrob (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the guide. I'm about to lop me plug off the PC  - Can't see it going wrong in 1 year - especially considering the amount I will use it. One question though, it looks like I've got a different plug to the one featured in this guide. (It's the one from 'tooled-up'). Is the lower right always live? (looking from behind/wiring perspective). There are no markings on this what so ever to say which is + and -

Cheers :buffer:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Please dont shoot me down if I am wrong, but as its a two pin plug (like a uk shaver plug) it can be inserted either way round, therefore does it matter which is live ?


----------



## vxrob (Mar 20, 2007)

hmmmm I dont know :wall:

Well looking at some of the posts in this thread there is a correct way, but then again you might be right. I'd hate to wire it up, plug it in, then POP 

Well, assuming that there is a correct way, is my assumption below correct? I'm struggling to define my search on google

Thanks


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

The PC has double-pole switching, it doesn't matter which way the wires go.

[EDIT] But that is not the right sort of plug!

Nige


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

great guide, will come in very usefull when i get my pc!!!


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 18, 2006)

Picking up so many tips from this site :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MR2Owner (Dec 13, 2006)

I take it chopping off the plug sets fire to the warrenty then?
Anyone had issues with trying to claim after swapping plug so we can use it over here?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

MR2Owner said:


> I take it chopping off the plug sets fire to the warrenty then?


Yes, you'll void the warranty, but to be honest they seem to have a great reliability record, with the odd exception.
If you don't fancy chopping off the plug you could order a US socket from ebay (about £3 delivered), see this thread  and ebay :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks - just re-wired mu UDM... :thumb:


----------



## Bullitt (Feb 21, 2006)

I bought a US socket, put it on one end of a 110v extention cable. Bob's your auntie, PC plugs straight in.


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

Or you could use the thread posted by mini Nigel
Post Replacing the power cable on a PC 7424 + tranny info

and replace the whole cable with a 110v and not cut the plug off...

Phil:thumb:


----------



## N77 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice one mate, excellent guide, clear and to the point :-D

Just done mine while watching the TV ready to go :-D

Now all I need is good weather to give it a blast :lol:

Carl


----------



## Phill J (May 1, 2007)

Cheers for the help guys my PC arrived about 20 mins ago so this will help me sort it out. Just off in me garage to fit the plug which arrived with transformer earlier this week. Sad thing is I cant use it just yet as its a Christmas Pressy. Oh well, hurry up Santa I wanna start playing.
Kind regards Phill J


----------



## Phil W (Oct 30, 2007)

Just followed the guide, top stuff.

Phil


----------

